# Ultimax (UM) rumor from PE



## Thepensname (Sep 27, 2015)

I love the SQ and look of these drivers, finally bought an 18" over Christmas... Long story short ... either I pushed it too hard or there was a defect but end result is that as usual customer service was great (agreed to swap 18" for 2x UM 15's plus price difference) but in addition I was gifted some information that perked my inner basshead : 

"Please wait on the new 15s to come into stock because we are fine tuning our factories assembly procedure at this time and although the remaining UM15-22 will meet our published x-max specification the next shipment will far exceed it with a closer to 30mm in one direction." 

Funny this coincides with the new product ship dates of many of the private label car audio companies that use Korean buildhouses. 

He then went on to forward a bass box graph with cabin gain and a recommended 5 cu ft sealed box design. Feel like Christmas is coming! Can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

What failed on the 18"?


----------



## Thepensname (Sep 27, 2015)

mmiller said:


> What failed on the 18"?


I let them take it apart, from what I could see/feel the coil former separated from the cone. The spider was firmly attached to the cone and cone was extended out about 3/8". Gave them all the info on what I was running deck down. 

I had my dual T1D412's sealed box that it had replaced ready to swap back in, no bass and all treble make Homer mad!... Lol

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

